# טיפים רוצה ללמוד כיצד לשתף את המסך שלך בשיחת FaceTime?



## flockhat

Hi guys,

The sentence טיפים רוצה ללמוד כיצד לשתף את המסך שלך בשיחת FaceTime?

means "Tips: Want to learn how to share your screen in FaceTime's thought?"

But if the word מָסָךְ means "screen" and if it's from ס ך ך why does the second syllable have a long vowel? It should be like רַב and עַז.

Thanks again


----------



## Drink

While monosyllabic geminate nouns/adjectives like רב and עז tend to have patach in the suffixless form, depending on the mishkal, multisyllable geminate nouns/adjectives may tend to have qamatz instead (even though in suffixed forms, both types will have a patach, with the following letter geminated).


----------



## Ali Smith

I doubt it's from the root סכך because סָךְ means 'throng', as in:

אֵ֤לֶּה אֶזְכְּרָ֨ה ׀ וְאֶשְׁפְּכָ֬ה עָלַ֨י ׀ נַפְשִׁ֗י
  כִּ֤י אֶעֱבֹ֨ר ׀ בַּסָּךְ֮
  אֶדַּדֵּ֗ם עַד־בֵּ֥ית אֱלֹ֫הִ֥ים
    בְּקוֹל־רִנָּ֥ה וְתוֹדָ֗ה
    הָמ֥וֹן חוֹגֵֽג׃
(תהלים מב ה)

Drink: Are you sure the phenomenon you described does not occur in monosyllabic geminate substantives? What about סָךְ 'throng' and תָּם 'perfect'?


----------



## Drink

I may have been speaking two generally. My point is that both things occur. I'm not sure תם is a good counterexample though, as it, like ים, occurs with qamatz even in constructs and even with maqqaf, so this is theorized to be due to the ם.

Anyway, מסך is certainly from the root סכך. Just because you happened to find a word from this root that doesn't seem to match this meaning doesn't invalidate other words that are clearly of this root.


----------



## elroy

flockhat said:


> thought


שיחה = conversation 
שיחת FaceTime = FaceTime conversation/call


----------



## JAN SHAR

Doesn't שיחה mean "thought" too?


----------



## amikama

JAN SHAR said:


> Doesn't שיחה mean "thought" too?


No.


----------



## Ali Smith

JAN SHAR said:


> Doesn't שיחה mean "thought" too?


Not in modern Hebrew. It does in classical Hebrew though:

מָה־אָהַ֥בְתִּי תוֹרָתֶ֑ךָ
  כׇּל־הַ֝יּ֗וֹם הִ֣יא שִׂיחָתִֽי׃
מֵֽ֭אֹיְבַי תְּחַכְּמֵ֣נִי מִצְוֺתֶ֑ךָ
  כִּ֖י לְעוֹלָ֣ם הִיא־לִֽי׃
מִכׇּל־מְלַמְּדַ֥י הִשְׂכַּ֑לְתִּי
  כִּ֥י עֵ֝דְוֺתֶ֗יךָ שִׂ֣יחָה לִֽי׃
(תהלים קיט צז-צט)

אַף־אַ֭תָּה תָּפֵ֣ר יִרְאָ֑ה
  וְתִגְרַ֥ע שִׂ֝יחָ֗ה לִפְנֵי־אֵֽל׃
(איוב טו ד)


----------



## Drink

How do you know it means "thought" in these examples?


----------



## Ali Smith

Sorry, שִׂיחָה means 'meditation', not 'thought'.


----------



## Drink

It's _translated_ as "meditation", but that doesn't mean that it _means_ that. Could it not be that it means "conversation", which includes internal  conversation?


----------



## Abaye

It's difficult to tell what's the original meaning and what's the exact meaning of each instance.
Translated as: speak, talk, complain, meditate, pray, utter, declare, converse (with oneself, and hence, aloud) etc.
See Brown-Driver-Briggs H7878, H7879, H7881.


----------



## duhveer

Ali Smith said:


> Sorry, שִׂיחָה means 'meditation', not 'thought'.


In modern Hebrew, the meaning of *שיחה *is a call, conversation (noun), and not meditation.


----------



## Abaye

duhveer said:


> In modern Hebrew, the meaning of *שיחה *is a call, conversation (noun), and not meditation.


Of course, as @amikama and @Drink hinted too, if we're talking about modern Hebrew (following what the thread opener asked, I don't think FaceTime, whatever it is, was available to our biblical ancestors).

Yet it helps sometimes to investigate a word's origin. For שיחה, it's unclear how close the modern use is to the biblical. ויקימילון says it is, various translations and lexicons propose other alternatives for some instances of שיחה in the bible.

Added: an interesting suggestion by Gesenius is that שיחה (and its masculine form שיח) and שיח (bush) are derivation of the same root, basically meaning "to put forward" (words, branches and leaves). I guess (didn't check) that it's not popular among modern scholars.


----------

